# New website idea



## damien60 (23 Feb 2010)

Hi everyone,  

I was thinking of starting a website. 

 The idea behind the site is that it could to be used by people to find  great inspirational and motivational articles for different aspects of  their lives: for example Success/Wealth and Health. I would also hope  that readers would submit articles of their own so others could benefit  from their vast knowledge.

 I really believe that this site could be of benefit to everyone.  The website would to be a wealth of knowledge, full of peoples stories,  tips, quotes etc. 
We have all read the books, gone to the seminars, done the training,  have different careers, travelled the world. 

If we really are sincere  about helping others and ourselves could a site like this be helpful? 

I would love to hear your suggestions. 

Damien


----------



## dacoon (23 Feb 2010)

Hi damien60,

Would it not be just a duplicate of this site? or am I missing the point? (It wouldnt be my first time missing the point , ask Mrs Dacoon)

Dacoon


----------



## damien60 (23 Feb 2010)

Hi Dacoon,
I understand what you mean. It is just that on AAM and on other forums there are so many different posts for for a vast amount of topics. The website I had in mind would have a daily article on achieving personal success, an article on financial tips, and also some inspirational quotes.

Thanks Dacoon

Point taken

Damien


----------



## d2x2 (23 Feb 2010)

While I think it's a good idea, there seem to be quite a few websites of that kind around. Have you researched them? How would your website be different? Are you trying to make a living out of it?


----------



## damien60 (23 Feb 2010)

Hi d2X2,

I think this website could be different in so far as I would not be selling anything. Yes, as mad as it sounds it's true.
I was laid off from work recently when the company I worked for closed down.
I have been reading a lot of different websites, forums, social networking sites and most of them want to sell something to you, I do not.
I think it would be more of a basic website with some solid advice.
I think it would be more like a blog. 
I really think a lot of people need and want direction, advice and motivation.
 I might be mad.


----------



## moneygrower (23 Feb 2010)

why not try it and see? could do a lot of good.


----------



## StaroftheSea (23 Feb 2010)

have a look at Ted.com....its got content a bit like that on it....


----------



## damien60 (23 Feb 2010)

Thanks a million for the feedback.
I will have the basic website premise in place over the next day or two.
I would be delighted if a few of you will take a look at the site. 
I will post the address in a few days.  
If anyone has a brainwave in the mean time, like Damien don't bother  include this etc. 

Cheers again

damien60


----------



## ajapale (23 Feb 2010)

damien60 said:


> I was thinking of starting a website. .....
> ....I really believe that this site could be of benefit to everyone. .....
> If we really are sincere  about helping others and ourselves could a site like this be helpful?




Your idea is very worhty but does it form the basis for a _*business*_?


----------



## jhegarty (24 Feb 2010)

damien60 said:


> think this website could be different in so far as I would not be selling anything. Yes, as mad as it sounds it's true.




Do you mean no advertising ?


----------



## damien60 (24 Feb 2010)

Hi,
To answer ajaple, I personally think articles about success, inspirational stores, leadership ideas and quotes would help any *business*.
 However, I have not thought about advertising just yet as I just wanted to get some feedback as to the possible interest in a site like this. 
If i did organise some advertising I would like to keep it to a minimum.
I think think people might use the site more and submit articles if they thought that they were coming back to get usefull information and not bombarded with ads.


----------



## huskerdu (24 Feb 2010)

Damien, 
If you think that it would be nice to have a website full of articles that would improve peoples lives and you would like to spend your time and money setting it up, then off you go. 

It is not a business unless it is attempting to generate revenue. That is why a few
people have asked what your business plan is and you don't seem to have one. 

How are you planning to advertise it, as the only way it will be a success is if there
is plenty of traffic and who are you going to focus that advertising to
(the SME sector, PAYE workers, the unemployed, people setting their own business ?)


----------



## investhunt (24 Feb 2010)

Hi Damien,
Good idea just one problem! Is it commercially viable???? How are you going to make money to keep it in business??


----------



## damien60 (24 Feb 2010)

Hi,
Thank you all for your questions and queries.
 I understand where you are all coming from regarding the business side of things. My first objective was to create a website full of helpfull articles and stories etc.
 I think with the growing popularity of social networking sites like Linkedin and Facebook and the massive use of forums locally, nationally and even international I could post a link to the site when a new article was published. I would be surprised if the traffic could not reach 1000's.
Just an update: I received an email from a Director of a large nutritional supplement company in the US this morning who would like to get in touch with me, as he was very interested in the concept.


----------



## UFC (24 Feb 2010)

Give it a try. Websites are very cheap to set up and run. You have little to lose.

You can outsource the design and coding on sites like www.scriptlance.com


----------

